# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Help me choose the firestarter as a present for my dad

## funeh

Hello, so i have figured i will buy my dad a firestarter for xmass. I did quite a lot research but there are so many brands and types and whatnot. I mostly wanted to get *Light My Fire Swedish FireKnife*, because I like that it have knife and ferro-rod. But at the same time I recently found out that the firestarter in the *FireKnife* kit is only the "scout" version which I dont want. Mostly I want *Light My Fire Swedish FireSteel 2.0 Army*. Is there any *Light My Fire Swedish FireKnife* with an "army" version of firestarter? Or is there any better firestarter than the LMF up to 50usd? Also still not sure if to get magnesium or ferro. Any advices please? Much appreciated, thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Honestly, there isn't much difference between ferrocerium fire starters other than size and handle.  Not sure what is available to you where you live.  Here is a video I did on a few different ones quite some time ago.

I will say - in the vid I talk about firesteel.com.  I will never buy anything from that vendor again (I'll just leave it there).

Here's the vid.

----------


## Rick

The fero rod for the Swedish Light My Fire Knife comes from the same factory in China the rest of them do. Pick the size you want and go for it.

----------


## funeh

Weird, literally everywhere else I heard they are made in sweden. I want a fero rod "army" version in Light My Fire Knife but I dont know if those exist, I only found "scout" versions in Light My Fire Knife.
(scout - 3000 fires, army - 12000 fires)

----------


## Phaedrus

There's nothing wrong with the LMF but my favorite steel is the Gobspark Armageddon from Firesteel.com.  It has a built in scraper and a really great design.  I think I have seven or eight of them stashed in various packs!

----------


## Antonyraison

A ferro-rod is a ferro rod.
I find that even the cheap chinease ferro-rods are actually great, the softer, but spark easily and throw good sparks.
The light my fire fire steel is good no issue there..
I just dont see the merit in spending a ton of money for a ferro-rod, they all work the same, one may last slighty longer than another, or maybe slightly easier to spark.. but other than that their really is not much difference between this brand or that brand..
So the only thing you may want to consider is the size of the rod, and likely the handle.
I have used many brands, the smaller ones and even bigger ones..
My actual favorite one I have used is actually a bigger 6 inch ferro-rod(bayite 1/2 Inch X 6 Inch), they much easier to spark and use than the smaller ones, and likely will lost longer.. but for the most part the small ones have served me very well...
If you looking for a combo deal, the light my fire mora with the firesteel in handle seems ok,  you cant really go wrong with a Mora knife.
I just dont really like the fire steel being in the handle.
What you could do is purchase a Mora, say for instance a mora robust, and a ferro rod seprately and attach the rod to the sheath with a bicycle tube.. 
the magnesium fire steels, are also quiet cool, they generally have a block of magnesium with a ferro rod on the side..
what is cool with this is you dont need tinder really, you can scrape a pile of magnesium, then light it with the fire steel on the side.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Weird, literally everywhere else I heard they are made in sweden. I want a fero rod "army" version in Light My Fire Knife but I dont know if those exist, I only found "scout" versions in Light My Fire Knife.
> (scout - 3000 fires, army - 12000 fires)


Now that you are here you will discover that we dispel many of the survival myths.  A ferro rod is a ferro rod and most of them come out of one factory in China, then are shipped around the world for handles to be installed.

I have discovered that the best place to find the exact spark rod I want is on E-bay.  They have any size one would desire and the prices are cheaper than at retail.  I bought a bunch of 8mm ferro rods with orange handles for $0.75 U.S. each and they work as well as any I have encountered. 

I think that Europe has E-bay too so it should not be a problem.

The LMF is a fair knife but when they add the fire steel and double the price I draw the line.  No LMF for me. 

My searches reveal that they only make one model of the LMF so take it or leave it.  Chances are you will not need to worry about the difference between 3,000 fires and 12,000 fires or 15,000 fires and it is not something you need to dwell on.  

Reminds me of an attempt to see how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop, how long will a disposable lighter last, or how long a cheap ink pen will write. (no one knows, you will loose them before they run out of fuel or ink and chomp through the candy pop to get to the inside!)

The goal is to be rescued from your emergency state that has you using a ferro rod for a fire.  That rescue should occur before you have had the need for one fire each day for 8 1/4 years, which the "Scout rod", as you call it, would provide!

Part of survival is learning to think rationally and not allow advertising or illogical decisions to influence your purchases or actions on the spot, as much as possible.

----------


## Rick

Now wait a minute. A guy has to draw the line somewhere. I can still be swayed by a pretty girl. And with these eyes they are all looking pretty anymore. Illogical decisions are becoming second nature to me and with the brown truck dropping stuff off at my door the only thing I need do is bend over to pick it up or at least kick it to the steps where I can sit down to open it. Heck on the spot purchases are just waaaaaay too easy.

----------


## hunter63

LOL....I do find my self buying stuff that I "wish" I could have bought...back when I "could have used it"....more.

----------


## kyratshooter

Sometimes in the deep, dim recesses of my mind I hear my x-wife saying those words from the past, 

"You don't need that!"

So I order two.

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is what I'm talkin' about. Classic Firearms just sent me a sale flyer with a pistol I've never heard of for a price that is guaranteed to fall apart the first time I pull the trigger. I'm thinking I really need a couple.

----------


## Phaedrus

There may be limited factories that make them but I don't think they all come from the same one.  There does seem to be differences in composition from brand to brand- not all of them, but some.  I've had some that are noticeably softer or harder and that make more sparks.  Even if they were all identical, which I don't think they are, then the handle would still make the difference IMO.  At the extreme end you could use a steel with no handle at all; that works fine with large steels (like 5" or bigger) but it's hard to use a small 'steel without a handle.  To me that's the big selling point of the Gobspark Armageddon.  It has a great handle design and a striker that serves as a scabbard for the steel.  I'm sure most of the regulars here know Ron's firesteels pretty well.  The pricing is also really good.

----------


## kyratshooter

Isn't that the website Crash just warned everyone about in the second post of this thread?

It appears that some of us do know "Ron's" work.

----------


## rebel

I usually have two ferro rods in the field. One on me and one in the pack. Theyre the smaller scout size. Id rather have two smaller than one big ferro. Jic I loose or break one. Speaking of, how resilient are they? Ive not tried to break one.

----------


## crashdive123

> Isn't that the website Crash just warned everyone about in the second post of this thread?
> 
> It appears that some of us do know "Ron's" work.


Yep.................

----------


## Phaedrus

Hmmm...I tried to figure out what you didn't like about them in the video but I guess my attention span is too short, missed it.  Can you summarize?  I have at least 30 steels from Firesteel.com and have never had any issues, either with the product or the service.  But I haven't bought any new ones in a couple years (since I have a good stock) so maybe they've gone downhill?

----------


## crashdive123

I'll send you a PM.

----------


## Lamewolf

Might want to look at the Mora Bushcraft knife - comes with a nice sized ferro rod on the sheath  holder and a built in sharpener on the sheath.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BFI8TOA...a-311987574145

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Now that you are here you will discover that we dispel many of the survival myths.  A ferro rod is a ferro rod and most of them come out of one factory in China, then are shipped around the world for handles to be installed.
> 
> I have discovered that the best place to find the exact spark rod I want is on E-bay.  They have any size one would desire and the prices are cheaper than at retail.  I bought a bunch of 8mm ferro rods with orange handles for $0.75 U.S. each and they work as well as any I have encountered. 
> 
> I think that Europe has E-bay too so it should not be a problem.
> 
> The LMF is a fair knife but when they add the fire steel and double the price I draw the line.  No LMF for me. 
> 
> My searches reveal that they only make one model of the LMF so take it or leave it.  Chances are you will not need to worry about the difference between 3,000 fires and 12,000 fires or 15,000 fires and it is not something you need to dwell on.  
> ...


Just stop it - that's my line. Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

How about old school?

Flakes, steel and carbon patch? Google American Indian Medicine bag. Oh and some fat wood sticks and raw cotton. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Add this to the satchel

https://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Cumm...A054R4MXBZS2KE

----------


## Antonyraison

Loving the old school stuff there wise old Owl.
certainly will be something a dad would appreciate.  :Smile:

----------


## ScopedIn

Clearly an older thread since the last reply is dated 2017, but I'll put my own two cents in anyways.

I would make one of two choice.

1. Amazon and other sites carry the BAYITE brand ferro rods. They truly amazing ferro rods, standing I can throw sparks that stay lit almost until they hit the ground. It's six inches long and a half inch thick with a lanyard hold to attach it to cordage and wear it as a necklace or tie it to your pack.

2. Look at the B.O.S.S Fire making kit. There is two, a smaller one and a larger one, I got the larger one. Not only does it come with a good ferro rod and striker, it comes with char cloth, magnesium capsules, several golf pencil sized fatwood sticks with pencil sharpener to shave them down, a small box of wooden matches, a mini Bic lighter, jute twine, 2 tea light candles, a bearing for the top of a bow drill spindle, and much more for fire making. It is a great little kit and truly a saviour when you need a fire. This, in my opinion as a survivalist and a father, would make an awesome gift for any holiday. And it's only about $20-$30 dollars and comes with more ways to make fire than just a single ferro rod.

That's my two cents, hope it helps for future buys.

----------


## hikermor

FWIW, I routinely use a LMF to light my canister stoves - for up to two weeks at a time.  Great tool.  I like that the ferro rod is securely attached to the handle and not out on the sheath.  Cuts up the bacon very nicely, as well.

----------

